# Natual Balance treat roll shelf life?



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

Anyone know what the "shelf life" for Natural Balance treat roll is AFTER it has been opened?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I keep mine in the fridge. I cut some for training treats and the baggie was accidentally left in my training tote~ it got moldy after a couple days. This was in the fall, temps were not hot, but not in the chills either.
I don't trust it to be left at room temp for more than a day.


----------



## EmilyK0429 (Dec 6, 2009)

I buy a large roll cut it into fourths and bag them individually. I keep 1 bag in the fridge and freeze the rest. I have been using the same roll since Sept and am on the last 1/4.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

I have some that are chopped up in a zip lock in the fridge. Probably opened in early December. Think they are ok? Or should I just play it safe and open a new one.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I've had some in the fridge for a couple of weeks, but usually I freeze it if it's going to be that long. Over a month? I'd probably toss it. You can always email NB and ask though.


----------



## jesusica (Jan 13, 2006)

Um This may sound bad but I leave it in my car and my dog is still alive. I cut it in slices as I need it so only the very end of the roll is exposed though I typically have this end covered with foil. It will mold if left too long but only on the exposed end. This rarely happens because I go through the stuff like crazy (tracking) but when it does mold I just cut off the end and use the rest of the roll. My dog has zero digestive issues. It may sound gross but hey he's a dog he would eat 10 day old rotting meat if I let him and I'm sure he would be just fine.


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

This is what the website says: "The unopened Natural Balance® Dog Food Rolls can be kept at room temperature for up to 12 months. Please refrigerate rolls upon opening. We suggest to refrigerate rolls at the time of purchase to preserve its full flavor. For Extended Storage, Natural Balance® Dog Food Rolls should be frozen"

Once opened I roll it up in aluminum foil and put in a zip lock bag. Economically it would be better to get the larger rolls but I get the small ones so they aren't in the refrigerator opened for more than 4-6 weeks.


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

If it has been refrigerated it should be fine.I sometimes take out large amounts and it is in the fridge for a month or 2.


----------



## Ruthie (Aug 25, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JenM66This is what the website says: "The unopened Natural Balance® Dog Food Rolls can be kept at room temperature for up to 12 months. Please refrigerate rolls upon opening. We suggest to refrigerate rolls at the time of purchase to preserve its full flavor. For Extended Storage, Natural Balance® Dog Food Rolls should be frozen"
> 
> Once opened I roll it up in aluminum foil and put in a zip lock bag. Economically it would be better to get the larger rolls but I get the small ones so they aren't in the refrigerator opened for more than 4-6 weeks.


Yep, that is what it says on the roll too. I have been using more than one large roll a week with tracking, but since the weather turned cold...

I ended up throwing it away. There was only a half of a sandwich ziplock left. I was just being lazy and didn't want to cut up more.

Thanks for the advice everyone!


----------



## Baproto (Dec 5, 2009)

I cut up the large roll for training too, but I freeze after I cut them up and take out what I need. Shelf life in the freezer is 6 months, so I was told. I don't keep in the refrigerator since I pull out what I need and use it up in class.


----------

